# deer creek water?



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i went to deer creek today and there was like no water. there was still water in the spillway and behind the damn alittle bit but other than that there was nothing. did it get drained?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Deer Creek gets drained every year. I was down there yesterday morning and around 10am, they opened the gates for about 10 minutes. Unfortunately it help the fishing. I imagine they will start filling it up in the next 2 weeks or so. Expecting a lot of rain this week.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

thats funny as my buddy was just there and he said it was down 14 feet, but the current condition shows it at summer pool (nearly full) this was at 7:30 pm today????


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> thats funny as my buddy was just there and he said it was down 14 feet, but the current condition shows it at summer pool (nearly full) this was at 7:30 pm today????


I think you read the chart wrong. It is just half a foot above winter pool. And if I recall, they won't let it get near summer pool until June or there abouts.

Lake Level page:
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

it shows normal pool (green) but i don't remember what the elevation is in the summer


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

It seems like that lake gets drained down alot every year do you think that effects the fishing. I usually have pretty good luck there for crappies but havent fished there alot for other species.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

mudkings said:


> It seems like that lake gets drained down alot every year do you think that effects the fishing. I usually have pretty good luck there for crappies but havent fished there alot for other species.


they've been draining it to winter pool since the year they put the plug in. they do this for the snow melt and all the rainfall in the spring. it is drained 14'-17' every year (drawdown) and kept at this level. Deer creek and most of the lakes in central ohio are flood control lakes, and the water level's are set by a district in West Virginia. (Huntington). I was told at the dam ( we just get to use the lakes for swimming and fishing). they are for flood control, not for our entertainment...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok this may sound dumb but if they drain the lake every yr were do the fish go? Is this why there seems to always be fish in the spillway? I know there has to be a creek channel lol should be easy to find the fish! Are there deeper parts then the 16-17 ft they drain it that somewhat resembles a lake? Im gonna have to drive out and check it out, im used to alum and hoover when there low theres still plenty of water left.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ok this may sound dumb but if they drain the lake every yr were do the fish go? Is this why there seems to always be fish in the spillway? I know there has to be a creek channel lol should be easy to find the fish! Are there deeper parts then the 16-17 ft they drain it that somewhat resembles a lake? Im gonna have to drive out and check it out, im used to alum and hoover when there low theres still plenty of water left.


The water is lower, not gone. Plenty of deep and fishable water even with the drawdown. You can put a boat in up on the north end, but the big docks by the dam are out. Actually it is pretty cool to be out on the lake this time of year because you get to see a lot of structure that is under water in the summer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok thanks alot, thats how i kinda imagined it when i first here of it being drawndown.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> The water is lower, not gone. Plenty of deep and fishable water even with the drawdown. You can put a boat in up on the north end, but the big docks by the dam are out. Actually it is pretty cool to be out on the lake this time of year because you get to see a lot of structure that is under water in the summer.


At winter pool only a canoe could get in at boat ramp, unless they Dukes of Hazard it and fly in air 100 yards to main lake with a 500 hp engine at mudhole starting gate!!!!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ok this may sound dumb but if they drain the lake every yr were do the fish go? Is this why there seems to always be fish in the spillway? I know there has to be a creek channel lol should be easy to find the fish! Are there deeper parts then the 16-17 ft they drain it that somewhat resembles a lake? Im gonna have to drive out and check it out, im used to alum and hoover when there low theres still plenty of water left.


there is a creek channel and half the lake still has water. the biologist say the dam gets most of the big saugeyes. there is quite a bit of water yet. from the lodge east is deep enough all year. best place to see the lake is the beach and pull-offs west of the beach, the dam, and the lodge.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

StumpHawg said:


> At winter pool only a canoe could get in at boat ramp, unless they Dukes of Hazard it and fly in air 100 yards to main lake with a 500 hp engine at mudhole starting gate!!!!!


Got on it in the tin boat early early spring two years ago at winter pool. Had to be careful and stay in the channel for awhile though. No super canoe, just a Tracker.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Try that tracker now and let me know how it rolls.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

StumpHawg said:


> Try that tracker now and let me know how it rolls.


I dunno man, it could've been a little bit higher than the winter pool level. It was early spring, the docks were out, and there wasn't much water at that end but it was enough.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I dunno man, it could've been a little bit higher than the winter pool level. It was early spring, the docks were out, and there wasn't much water at that end but it was enough.[/QUOTE
> 
> No problem, just wanted to save someone the gas money if they thought it was ok to put in a boat at winter pool.


----------

